# milbro proshot



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

just have to say im well impressed with the quality of the workmanship that has gone into my recent purchases from milbro

no casting defects in any of them and well finished . hopefully there will be some other bronze beauty's to tempt me again soon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !!!!


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have just ordered my 5th slingshot from these guys, as like you say the quality of these items are second to none, I also have the bronze moorhammer and the PPSG aluminium the Haresplitter in Aluminium and the Hathcock target sniper universal in ali. Just taking the plunge for the latest PPMG which looks awesome. These frames are not the cheapest but quality always comes at a price that is why I purchased these. I have just got back into using the slingshot again and all I can say is that these frames are absolutely fantastic. Thanks for sharing you latest purchase's with us I'm sure you will be getting more from the Milbro company once you start using these beauties.

Thanks again and happy shooting


----------



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

i managed to get moorhammer no` 199 so some lucky so and so is going to get no` 200


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

So beautiful shooters, a dream came true!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

PPMG?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Game keeper jons old fork. With a wider fork gap and deeper fork bottom. Looks nice. But I personally want a Bill hays scorpion. JMHO

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol was looking through my collection and realized I do have a scorpion from milbro pro. Now I might have to get this ppmg as it looks like one of the better hammer grip slinger out there.

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

Go for it Matt i'm sure you wont regret it LOL (you know you want to), let us all know if you do as I would like to see how you set yours up.

Thanks

Scooterboi


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

scooterboi3614 said:


> Go for it Matt i'm sure you wont regret it LOL (you know you want to), let us all know if you do as I would like to see how you set yours up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scooterboi


Np man will do should be ordering it in a few days.


----------



## scooterboi3614 (Mar 1, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> scooterboi3614 said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it Matt i'm sure you wont regret it LOL (you know you want to), let us all know if you do as I would like to see how you set yours up.
> ...


I have ordered the Bronze PPMG it should be here tomorrow, will try and upload some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## digi (Mar 13, 2016)

i need to get some pics of moorhammer #199 up as well


----------

